# Double sized, double acting single.



## WSMkid (Jun 5, 2013)

On account of rain I got the day off and used it to do a little work on my next build.

I love building things that can be put to use andas this is my fourth build I decided I would step it up a notch. My last enginewas from Rudy Kouhoupt&#8217;s &#8220;Fun With Engines and Other Things&#8221; (the Piston Valve Engine) as is this one. Like the Piston Valve Engine I am building his &#8220;Vertical Steam Engine&#8221; double sized. I am really quite excited about it but I know I have much learning and even more chips to cut. 


With this being only the second time I have gotten to work on her I think I havea decent start and I would have gotten more done if I hadn&#8217;t broken the only ¼-20tap in the shop!! 

Even with that set back I still managed

Finish drilling the last two holes in the right frame rail

            Finish one of the stretchers that separate the frame

            Broke a tap off in the other stretcher:wall:

            Finish both bearing blocks

            Cut the crankshaft

            Got the crank disk to the point that I need that ¼-20 tap

            And order almost $200 worth of tooling from ENCO woohoo1


I will add the picture from the book when I can get serviceon my phone, about the only bad side to living in the middle of nowhere. But until then here is my progress to date. 












Here is the crank disk (3.5"Dia) to help get an idea of size. Stroke will be 2.5&#8221; and bore will be 2&#8221;





Thank you for taking the time to look. I&#8217;m excited to get back to building instead of just reading about every ones newest builds onhere. 
  Thank you
  GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jun 20, 2013)

Well you know how it is! If its not one thing it's another! Tryed tying up some lose ends on my build and right off the bat I break another tap and we don't have enough 1/2" rod to remake the part! 
I moved on to the gigantic crank disk. With some layout die I marked out a sketch of how it would look if I cut out a counter weight but decided to wait. I did get the hole taped for the conrod. 
No pics because of the lack progress. Hoping to make a good kick again tomarow night thank you for checking this out. 

  GJ


----------



## aarggh (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll enjoy watching this build! I like the engines Rudy designed. Making it bigger will be quite awesome!

cheers, Ian


----------



## WSMkid (Jun 23, 2013)

Ian it is starting to take shape. I'm growing more excited as the chips fly. 
Today I tryed out my new 10-24 FMT brand tap to replace the one I broke Friday and it just seams that I am not allowed to use 10-24 taps on this build. For 75% threads it called for a #15 bit so to be on the safe side I grabbed a #16 and ill be darn if I didn't manage to break off a good portion of one flute. I'm hopping it was a faulty tap and maybe I can talk the guy at fasenal to give me a nother one. I have used a few of these taps they are bottoming and I have never broke one. Heck I've had that 4-40 tap so tight it had almost a 1/4 turn of twist in it. 
At any rate I used a 1/4 20 on the hidden side of the part and made it work. 
Tomarow I will start on the cylinder. 
I'm sorry for the choppy reply/ update my phone doesn't like this app much and if I try to correct some thing it sends me back to the top left and acts like I haven't typed any thing. Technology is amazing isn't it haha! 

 Thank you for checking in!! Ill try to get some pic in the next post with my progress. 

  GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jun 23, 2013)

Some random pics from today. App is messing up again so there will not be much said. 





My cylinder with a bore of 1.990 as it sits. Kinda scared to try to make one more pass so I think I will leave it there. 





Here is what she looks like right now I feel like I got a lot done today even thow I spent most of my time thinking how to do an operation. O well progress is progress I guess. 

 Things left
  12 holes in cylinder for covers 
 Cut cylinder for slide valve..... Back? 
 Cut said valve back 
 Weld valve back to cylinder 
 Drill,tap and cut valving ports on cylinder 
 Valve chest
 Valve 
Stuffing gland for both cylinder and valve chest valve cover
  Fly wheel
 Con rod
Valve strap

Long list but not much considering 

 Thank you

  GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jun 26, 2013)

Got the cylinder cut and ready to mate the valve face to it. That is a big job for me so I jumped around and quickly made a con. rod. 





5.75 between centers .5" on the small side and a .625 OD BB for the big end. 
  It is really starting to look like some thing. If only it wasn't a low of 83 and 70% humidity.  it is very sticky but I guess that's a Kansas summer for ya haha 

 Thank you for checkin this out!

  GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess that's how things work! I ordered the end mill and other random stuff from enco last night and the high for today was around 87 with very low humidity. So when there is nice shop weather  my boss kicks off hay season. So for the next 15 or so days the 12 hr work day is probably goin to keep me out of the shop I will try to upload some pics of my valve work on the cylinder. 
 Thank you

  GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 11, 2013)

Well we finished mowing hay today so my boss gave me the afternoon off. So I took a little bit to do some work on the cylinder.





I thought I had done pretty good but then when I looked at that picture after I hade taken I realized that my bottom air inlet ports had wondered into my exhaust ports. :/ So some JB weld is in going to be needed. After my disappointing find I decided to shut it down tonight. Mom had some birthday cake any way.  So now that the 12 hr days are over I'm hoping to beable to spend a little more time on this project. I'm ready to see this big guy run!!
 Thank you for checking!
 GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 12, 2013)

Friends Im on a roll! I have broken my 3rd 10-24 tap on this project. This one was a two flute spiral point and it was a really strong feeling and easy cutting tap....it did not like being bottomed out! I'm hoping dad doesn't need the mill for a not here week. He is very understanding in his silent way. 
Thank you for checking in again!
  GJ


----------



## Swifty (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I have been following along with your build, you don't seem to be having much luck with your taps. You may have to review the methods that you use for tapping, are you just lining up the taps by hand or do you do it in the machines, are you using some sort of lubricant on the tap. Maybe your too hasty or heavy handed, hate to see you break another, we all break taps occasionally so don't feel too bad.

Paul.


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for keeping an eye on me Paul some times I think I'm talking to my self. 
 It all depends on the tap that I'm using at the time how hard I will push it. I always use the drill chuck with the mill in neutral then use the chuck to apply torque. We have some wounderful taping lube. It is a foamy, very think aerosol. I think it is called CMC. 
The first tap I broke at the start was me taping a pice of 3/4" sucker rod for the stretcher pieces of the frame. I was using the ~12" 3 jaw chuck to turn my work. Needles to say I couldn't feel much. 
The second one was a bad tap I believe. Same ad the first. 4 flute bottoming FMT from fasenal. Like I said this last one was a great tap. With it being a two flute I would turn it about a full turn then back it out at least a half to break the chips. I have used it on 10+ holes and it was great until I ran it into the bottom of the hole. Young guy learning things still. 
 Hopping to go golfing with my brother inlaw tomarow with my new clubs and I'm thinking I can find one in town. I know I'm bad about takin pics but I get on a swing and forget to snap a few.  I'm just ready to get this big guy running on its own. 
Thank you
GJ


----------



## Swifty (Jul 14, 2013)

Another thing that I thought that I might mention, you said that you were going to weld the valve chest to the cylinder, just be careful of distortion in the cylinder bore due to the welding.

Paul.


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 14, 2013)

No distortion that I have seen. I'm very picky about how I do my welding to avoid any distortion. Maybe it was luck but then again maybe I was over carful. Ether way we are still waiting on a tap! Haha! 
Thank you
 Gh


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm sory every one I see it has been 13 days sense my last update, in those 13days I have not only finished the cylinder but I have also had my first run and at this point this big guy has probably had 30 min. of run time. Things are still just a little tight. Some of the problem is within my guide rods I made them .25 instead of the .375 Ruddy wanted. 
I some how used all my data last month (starts over today) so I was not able to put any pics up. That being over, I will try to get some up this after noon, maybe even a vid. 
  All parts are finished to the point of being able to run but I really need to do some work to help balance things out. After that I will be ready to pull every thing apart, sand blast ,paint than get every thing sealed up. 
 Thank you 

   GJ


----------



## WSMkid (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are a couple pics and a running vid. Not sure if it is at it's final state but it's running good.


----------



## bazmak (Sep 15, 2013)

You say you tapped a full turn forward,in my opinion far too much
never more than 1/2 turn then 1/4 back.I dont break many taps above 1/8
but i like to tap by hand.After 50 yrs you get a feel for it


----------

